# Promote Spanish products



## Pesky Wesky

Let's help get Spain's economy going! Here's info about quality Spanish goods that family and friends can buy online. 

Very well known Basque t shirt, and other stuff, company. Pricy, but good quality.
Your online shop - Kukuxumusu

Food and gifts
Authentic Spanish Food from Spain at LaTienda.com

Wine
: : SPANISH WINES - ONLINE : Wines from Spain : :

Buy Wine from Spain : Spanish Wines Online

Espadrilles
Alpargatas online en nuestra tienda AlpargatasParaGatas.com

Anymore to add??


----------



## lynn

What about the quirky and super cool www.Desigual.com


----------



## Sonrisa

Hey I like Desigual! 
I also like spanish shoes, for children. *Victoria*Calzados Victoria - Calzados Wamba - NUEVO MILENIO is a classic. they are so sweet. Absolutely love *Gocco*. GOCCO - www.gocco.es

Over here (in Egypt right now) I buy Borges Olive oil, Guillon for cookies and buiscuits, turron for snacks (even thought isn't chrismas yet!), and whichever spanish produc I can fish. 

I am, however, boycotting Zara at the moment.


----------



## Guest

Why's that?


----------



## Sonrisa

Zara se ahorra impuestos al facturar sus ventas en Internet desde Irlanda · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Sonrisa

I forgot! *Palson*. Widely available here and other middle eastern countries, I have my fryer, oven, toaster, coffee maker all Palson and they are perfect. And much cheaper than german, french or british makers. 
Have to say I hate my very expensive Kenwood food processor, but thats my husband's baby, so what to do. 

PALSON - Pequeños electrodomésticos


----------



## mrypg9

We always buy Spanish products wherever possible and use Spanish businesses.
I really like Spanish style in smart/casual clothing and make good use of the sales in Cortes Ingles.


----------



## Alcalaina

Lovely goodies from Cádiz province, including the very excellent award-winning organic _queso alcalaino_.

La Alacena - Productos artesanos de Cádiz


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sonrisa said:


> Hey I like Desigual!
> I also like spanish shoes, for children. *Victoria*Calzados Victoria - Calzados Wamba - NUEVO MILENIO is a classic. they are so sweet. Absolutely love *Gocco*. GOCCO - www.gocco.es
> 
> Over here (in Egypt right now) I buy Borges Olive oil, Guillon for cookies and buiscuits, turron for snacks (even thought isn't chrismas yet!), and whichever spanish produc I can fish.
> 
> I am, however, boycotting Zara at the moment.


Victoria shoes is exactly the kind of Spanish brand I was thinking of - have been around for ages and have been able to adapt and carry on in today's market. The link Sonrisa posted is to a really nice website. Unfortunately, it's for 2009 and 2010! That's something the company really should have sorted out. But I found this link, which shows a really interesting collection for the winter. They've been firmly placed in the summer up to now.
http://www.calzadosvictoria.com/blogvictoria/?cat=3〈=en

Gocco however, I can't stand! Too prissy and yuppie for my, and many Brits, taste...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sonrisa said:


> I forgot! *Palson*. Widely available here and other middle eastern countries, I have my fryer, oven, toaster, coffee maker all Palson and they are perfect. And much cheaper than german, french or british makers.
> Have to say I hate my very expensive Kenwood food processor, but thats my husband's baby, so what to do.
> 
> PALSON - Pequeños electrodomésticos


I didn't know Palson were Spanish. We'll have to have a look next time we buy. 

We've bought a lot of Fagor products. Not too fancy, good guarantee, good price and the company's based in Mondragon, Gipuzkoa.
fagor.com - FAGOR ELECTRODOMESTICOS- EFICIENCIA ENERGETICA - LA GAMA MAS AMPLIA
On the web they give info about any sales they have going on.


----------



## tobyo

oh my, I am loving this thread!! I'll be up for hours perusing all these links 

I too have taken advantage of sales at El Corte Ingles. we were in Madrid this past March and it was quite cold the first two days so I headed right to the women's clothing floor (sportswear perhaps? not sure) found some sweaters I liked, had a very nice clerk help me (and she complimented me on my Spanish, you can hard beat that, heh) and I purchased two of the same sweater but 2 different colors. wore one the next day and the other on my way home. also the same brand as the two shirts I got there on sale the previous May(Zendora I think). ah, I am rambling. all this to say I got some good deals with sales at El Corte Ingles in Madrid 

okay, back to my reading. thanks for all the fun links!!


----------



## tobyo

and oh yea, I also got some pimenton at El Corte Ingles. It was a specific one that I had read about but I'm not remembering the name of it at the moment and I'm too comfy to get up and look. like this stuff but a different brand:

LaTienda.com - Smoked Pimentón Paprika from La Vera, Spain


----------



## Sonrisa

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't know Palson were Spanish. We'll have to have a look next time we buy.
> 
> We've bought a lot of Fagor products. Not too fancy, good guarantee, good price and the company's based in Mondragon, Gipuzkoa.
> fagor.com - FAGOR ELECTRODOMESTICOS- EFICIENCIA ENERGETICA - LA GAMA MAS AMPLIA
> On the web they give info about any sales they have going on.


I am almost sure Palson is spanish (catalan, actually, last time I checked that was still spain, but who knows...). They certainly market themselves as being Spanish over here in Egypt....their slongan is something along the lines of "The Spanish brand you can trust", or something like that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tobyo said:


> and oh yea, I also got some pimenton at El Corte Ingles. It was a specific one that I had read about but I'm not remembering the name of it at the moment and I'm too comfy to get up and look. like this stuff but a different brand:
> 
> LaTienda.com - Smoked Pimentón Paprika from La Vera, Spain


Yes, Pimenton is smth else that is a traditional Spanish product.

Next time you're in Madrid you should go to the Carbonell oil shop (Calle Mayor 43) They have oil tasting sessions and a very nice gift shop. I bought a tin "piggy" bank (0,50cents!!) 










and some olive wood coasters. 
I don't think their oil is the best in Spain, but it's good enough. We went to an oil tasting session in some other organisation and it was fun. I'm sure they'd do it well in the Carbonell shop.
Here's the Carbonell site
Deoleo
(Unfortunately I'm seeing that Carbonell is a member of SOS which is a member of Louit which is probably a member of Kraft...)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I'm on a roll here...

I didn't realise, until I came to live here, that Spain produces rice - very good rice at that. Look here for an example besides the SOS rice that you get in every supermarket

http://www.arrossaires.com/en

_The most used rice on the east coast of Spain_
_Bomba rice, originally from the Ebro Delta, is a clear reference in Mediterranean cuisine and it is the most well-known rice on the east coast of Spain. It is essential in any cuisine, never overcooks and remains loose when cooked. Its great absorption capacity and its texture make this rice a chef’s favourite as it maintains its firmness for longer than any other round-grain rice._
_Cooking time is 15 minutes for rice cooked in broth and 18 minutes for dry rice._


----------



## Alcalaina

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm on a roll here...
> 
> I didn't realise, until I came to live here, that Spain produces rice - very good rice at that. Look here for an example besides the SOS rice that you get in every supermarket
> 
> [/I]


It's funny isn't it, lots of people are surprised that rice is grown in Spain even though its most widely known dish is paella!

It is grown mainly in Valencia but we have paddy fields down here in the southwest too, on a drained lagoon called La Janda.

This company makes shoes, bags etc out of organic Spanish products like cork, cotton and naturally treated leather. They even have "vegetarian shoes"!
ZAPATOS ECOLÓGICOS


----------



## Brangus

All manner of kitchen knives, flatware, scissors, corkscrews and more, made in Albacete....
:: ARCOS S.A. , FÁBRICA DE CUCHILLERÍA::::

Here's one of the online shops that sells Arcos products:
Tienda gourmet ? productos ? aceite de oliva ? jamon iberico | Sensaciongourmet.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky

La Chinata
This is a company that has olive oil products. My female inlaws are all hooked on the cosmetics which are fairly priced and attractively packaged - you have time to order for Christmas!

Cosmética - La Chinata -


----------



## Guest

Pitillos Shoes - Grupo Pitillos - Zapatos - Comodidad, Calidad y Estilo. - Grupo Pitillos


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't know Palson were Spanish. We'll have to have a look next time we buy.
> 
> We've bought a lot of Fagor products. Not too fancy, good guarantee, good price and the company's based in Mondragon, Gipuzkoa.
> fagor.com - FAGOR ELECTRODOMESTICOS- EFICIENCIA ENERGETICA - LA GAMA MAS AMPLIA
> On the web they give info about any sales they have going on.


More info about The Mondragon Corporation in this article from the 12th March 2012. It appears to be a healthy organisation still, even in these times of recession.
_
...The story of the co-operative which bears Mondragon's name, originally a small manufacturer started in the bleak Franco period of the mid-1950s, continues to cast a powerful spell: the Mondragon Corporation today is an international cooperative business empire, *employing over 85,000* people and operating across the globe, but still claiming to be run in strict accordance with co-operative principles.

...Mondragon has grown to be the tenth largest business in Spain and it certainly dominates the Basque economy, historically one of the industrial powerhouses in the Spanish state. Having begun with the manufacture of domestic appliances, it continues to have a strong presence in the white goods industry (mainly under the brand name Fagor). It also has major interests in other areas of manufacture as diverse as bicycle production and lift manufacture (*the latter including its UK Quality Lifts subsidiary, based in Wiltshire*). It counts as its competitors firms such as Hitachi, Mitsubishi, GE and LG. Mondragon also has major interests in retailing, in finance (where it operates a savings bank and an insurer) and *in education, where it operates schools, technical colleges and a cooperative university.* There are also 14 research and development centres...

...Mondragon has also explored some interesting models of stakeholder co-operative governance, an area where its ideas may prove to be valuable elsewhere in the world. Its retailer Eroski, for example, is jointly run by representatives of consumer members and employee members. Its schools and universities give formal governance roles not only to staff and students, but also to a wider group of stakeholders, including other co-ops and local authorities.

_Full article here
https://socialenterprise.guardian.c...work/2012/mar/12/cooperatives-spain-mondragon


----------



## baldilocks

Hey why aren't you pushing Spanish Olive Oil - it is the best in the world. Ignore all that Italian crap advertising and their oil too because it's a 99% chance you will be buying Spanish oil adulterated with about 4% Italian oil.


----------



## Magnum03

...and the best spanish oils are topped of with Tunesian oil


----------



## charlee

baldilocks said:


> Hey why aren't you pushing Spanish Olive Oil - it is the best in the world. Ignore all that Italian crap advertising and their oil too because it's a 99% chance you will be buying Spanish oil adulterated with about 4% Italian oil.


 unless you live in Italy


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> Hey why aren't you pushing Spanish Olive Oil - it is the best in the world. Ignore all that Italian crap advertising and their oil too because it's a 99% chance you will be buying Spanish oil adulterated with about 4% Italian oil.


I did - post 14, but here's something that might be more authentic as it's not part of a multinational

_Aceitalia nace con la vocación de dar a conocer los mejores aceites de oliva virgen extra de España. Aceites de oliva especialmente seleccionados por un cualificado equipo de profesionales del sector oleícola nacional que pretende transmitir la cultura del aceite de oliva y satisfacer a los más exigentes paladares. 
_
These are the people who organised the taster session we went to, that I mentioned previously
precios aceite de oliva, aceite virgen de oliva, catas de aceite


----------



## Alcalaina

The excellent Canal Sur cookery show ¡Cómetelo! was plugging home-grown tropical fruits last night - mango, avocado, chirimoya (custard-apple), kumquat etc, all grown in in Granada. I always thought they were imported so I shan't feel so guilty about buying them now!


----------



## xabiaxica

*venca.es*

I saw this company advertised on TV last night & I've ordered a few items for myself & the girls

the prices are good & they do up to size 60!!!! (I don't need _that big,_ but I've not seen above size 44/46 on other sites)

the household stuff looks OK too & they do mens & childrens clothes as well

http://www.venca.es/


----------



## geez

Well done for starting this thread, pesky.

I love the reed-woven, leather-handled market baskets that everyone uses for beach or shopping. They are cool, made in Spain and indestructible.

On clothes, Loreak Mendian is a great Basque clothier. Unlike Desigual, Cusco, SkunkFunk and the like I believe that they manufacture exclusively in the EU, , mostly here and in Portugal. Loreak Mendian Here in Barcelona there are loads of little designers struggling along despite really great offerings, made right here. There's great leather stuff still made here.

All the kitchen gear I've bought since we moved here is Spanish-made, not pricey and does what it is supposed to do.

I check my paper goods too. There's loads of Chinese rubbish being dumped here which is just a tad cheaper than the local offerings.

It doesn't take a second to read a label. Especially when it comes to food, why buy the Peruvian version when there's local bottled produce available?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

geez said:


> Well done for starting this thread, pesky.
> 
> I love the reed-woven, leather-handled market baskets that everyone uses for beach or shopping. They are cool, made in Spain and indestructible.
> 
> On clothes, Loreak Mendian is a great Basque clothier. Unlike Desigual, Cusco, SkunkFunk and the like I believe that they manufacture exclusively in the EU, , mostly here and in Portugal. Loreak Mendian Here in Barcelona there are loads of little designers struggling along despite really great offerings, made right here. There's great leather stuff still made here.
> 
> All the kitchen gear I've bought since we moved here is Spanish-made, not pricey and does what it is supposed to do.
> 
> I check my paper goods too. There's loads of Chinese rubbish being dumped here which is just a tad cheaper than the local offerings.
> 
> It doesn't take a second to read a label. Especially when it comes to food, why buy the Peruvian version when there's local bottled produce available?


 Thanks for the thanks Geez!
I totally agree with looking at the label, but tend to think that as things lie at the moment it's almost impossible to NOT buy something made in China, or India, or ... Many things that have a Spanish label are actually imported from China or Vietnam or others which you can'y see at first glance at the label.
Another thing to be taken into consideration is price. I just can't imagine paying the prices in the website you gave the link to unfortunately.
A bit off topic because it's not talking about Spanish products but, organic cotton is finally finding it's way into chains in Spain.
Carrefour - sheets, towels, a few clothes and scarves
H&M - mens underwear (not sure about womens), jeans and tshirts
C&A - Jeans and tshirts


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks for the thanks Geez!
> I totally agree with looking at the label, but tend to think that as things lie at the moment it's almost impossible to NOT buy something made in China, or India, or ... Many things that have a Spanish label are actually imported from China or Vietnam or others which you can'y see at first glance at the label.
> Another thing to be taken into consideration is price. I just can't imagine paying the prices in the website you gave the link to unfortunately.
> A bit off topic because it's not talking about Spanish products but, organic cotton is finally finding it's way into chains in Spain.
> Carrefour - sheets, towels, a few clothes and scarves
> H&M - mens underwear (not sure about womens), jeans and tshirts
> C&A - Jeans and tshirts


whoa those prices!! I totally agree



the good news is that Ropa Primavera Verano | Tendencias Moda Online | Venca Moda Primavera-Verano 2012 which I tried out a few posts back, delivered on time, the clothes are the sizes you expect them to be & IMO are value for money :clap2:

I shall be using them again


----------



## baldilocks

There is an old boy who lives down near the post office who makes baskets, table mats and the like from 'esparto'. When SWMBO has time, we are going down to see him and maybe get the story with pictures and find out what he has for sale. It's his way of supplementing his pension. They also have fabulous eggs for sale!


----------



## geez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks for the thanks Geez!
> I totally agree with looking at the label, but tend to think that as things lie at the moment it's almost impossible to NOT buy something made in China, or India, or ... Many things that have a Spanish label are actually imported from China or Vietnam or others which you can'y see at first glance at the label.
> Another thing to be taken into consideration is price. I just can't imagine paying the prices in the website you gave the link to unfortunately.
> A bit off topic because it's not talking about Spanish products but, organic cotton is finally finding it's way into chains in Spain.
> Carrefour - sheets, towels, a few clothes and scarves
> H&M - mens underwear (not sure about womens), jeans and tshirts
> C&A - Jeans and tshirts


Actually, not impossible. My wardrobe is full of clothes made here, and elsewhere in the first world. I just have to forgo certain things...character building

Price: I go for value. I wore a skirt yesterday made by Loreak Mendian that I've had for more than 15 years. The prices for similiar lines made in China are not cheaper (compare Skunk Funk, etc). I tend to buy off season too. Not that I should be buying anything... like everyone I have way, way too many clothes.

On organic: Zara has an organic cotton T-shirt range (made in Portugal) that retail for a e7.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Reviving this thread 
a - because I found this website

Fabricado en Spain

b - 'cos I still think it's a good idea to buy as much as you can from the place where you are living, and if you can buy locally made/ grown, better still!


----------



## Chopera

Sonrisa said:


> Hey I like Desigual!
> I also like spanish shoes, for children. *Victoria*Calzados Victoria - Calzados Wamba - NUEVO MILENIO is a classic. they are so sweet. Absolutely love *Gocco*. GOCCO - www.gocco.es
> 
> Over here (in Egypt right now) I buy Borges Olive oil, Guillon for cookies and buiscuits, turron for snacks (even thought isn't chrismas yet!), and whichever spanish produc I can fish.
> 
> I am, however, boycotting Zara at the moment.


I know it's an old post, but I second GOCCO. Top quality children's wear - especially the cotton they use for shirts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Recommended by Lynn R, shoe/ bag shop near Puerta del Sol Madrid
Creaciones Vivar, calidad, buen precio en la Calle Preciados de Madrid. 5% descuento socios. | Madrid es Gato


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Another recommendation for Madrid is to do to a pasteleria Mallorca, a little on the expensive side, but lovely cakes and savouries. Here's a list of their shops
Pastelería Mallorca - Tiendas


----------



## Maureen47

I love a wander round the village to pick up my bread, meat and veg , much more sociable than going to the supermarket, I can cycle there and have a great coffee on the way, if we don't support the village shops they wont exist. Its takes longer but I get to meet people and practice my Spanish. I do use the supermarket but try to use local shops where I can , the prices are surprising comparable and the quality great.


----------



## mrypg9

maureen47 said:


> I love a wander round the village to pick up my bread, meat and veg , much more sociable than going to the supermarket, I can cycle there and have a great coffee on the way, if we don't support the village shops they wont exist. Its takes longer but I get to meet people and practice my Spanish. I do use the supermarket but try to use local shops where I can , the prices are surprising comparable and the quality great.


We don't have many shops in our village. We have a butchers, fantastic ferreteria, bakers and greengrocers but tbh because there is no competition the baker/cake shop and greengrocer aren't that good. We did have another pastelleria but it closed down five years ago.
There is a fishmongers but it's more like someone's front room than a shop and is only open for a few hours each day.
We do have an excellent tabac owned by a woman who watches soaps on a portable tv and who cooks her lunch or whatever on a hotplate in the small shop. As well as cigarettes etc. and stamps she sells potatoes, onions, tomatoes, anything she gets from her or someone's garden.
We do have supermarkets within a short drive but the village itself is sleepy in summer and in deep slumber in winter. There are days when , literally, nobody walks past our house and we see few cars yet we are on the coast and near two largeish towns. 
For clothes, shoes, furniture, electrical goods, books, IT stuff and everything else it's on the bus to the nearest town of your choice.
I've said before that I'm not convinced that all foodstuffs are better quality here apart of course from fish and seafood but then we had easy access to farm and other quality outlets back in the UK.
But the poorest quality Spanish produce is a thousand times superior to the best Czech produce.


----------



## Lynn R

I am very lucky here because I have hundreds of shops of all types (from expensive boutiques selling designer clothes to the little "someone's front room" type shops Mary mentioned). I like the fact that there are few of the high street chain stores in our town centre, they are all at the Centro Comercial a short way out of town, which leaves room for lots of individual shops instead. I was reading the other day that many of the traditional individual shops in Málaga capital are closing down now and being replaced by bars and restaurants as the rents are now too high, and I think that will be a terrible shame as it was one of the things I always liked about the centre, that you could find the old fashioned specialist shops still in existence.

We do have a branch of the Granier panaderia which is a franchise operation, ours is the only one East of Málaga capital as far as I know. I really like their bread and croissants, and their prices especially in the instore coffee shop are surprisingly reasonable.

Franquicias panaderias cafeterias Granier | Un pan hecho con amor es una creación única

I gave someone on another forum some information about a local specialist sewing machine shop the other day and she was absolutely over the moon about the place, the stock they had and how helpful the owner was. She bought a Spanish made machine too, so that was me doing my bit to promote the Buy Spanish. Buy Local Campaign.


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> I am very lucky here because I have hundreds of shops of all types (from expensive boutiques selling designer clothes to the little "someone's front room" type shops Mary mentioned). I like the fact that there are few of the high street chain stores in our town centre, they are all at the Centro Comercial a short way out of town, which leaves room for lots of individual shops instead. I was reading the other day that many of the traditional individual shops in Málaga capital are closing down now and being replaced by bars and restaurants as the rents are now too high, and I think that will be a terrible shame as it was one of the things I always liked about the centre, that you could find the old fashioned specialist shops still in existence.
> 
> We do have a branch of the Granier panaderia which is a franchise operation, ours is the only one East of Málaga capital as far as I know. I really like their bread and croissants, and their prices especially in the instore coffee shop are surprisingly reasonable.
> 
> Franquicias panaderias cafeterias Granier | Un pan hecho con amor es una creación única
> 
> I gave someone on another forum some information about a local specialist sewing machine shop the other day and she was absolutely over the moon about the place, the stock they had and how helpful the owner was. She bought a Spanish made machine too, so that was me doing my bit to promote the Buy Spanish. Buy Local Campaign.


I visited Bridgewater after about fifty years and couldn't believe how it had changed. No offence intended to citizens of that town but it was identical to any number of similar small town High Streets. Same chain stores...the ubiquitous Clinton Cards, Greigs Bakers/Coffeeshop, J&D Sports, cheap shoe shops, New Look....deeply depressing.
No small independent shops that I could see. I remember visiting when I was a child...it was a lovely little market town.
The first thing you notice about towns sur le continent is the number of small independent shops although I noticed that in France there were quite a few chains appearing in larger towns.
I get all our pool stuff from our village ferreteria at a cost of less than half I'd pay in a store like Bricorama or Leroy Merlin even. The lovely man there insists on carrying things to my car and s always ready to help with solutions to little problems.
I wonder what will happen wen he retires...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

> =Lynn R;7914433 I was reading the other day that many of the traditional individual shops in Málaga capital are closing down now and being replaced by bars and restaurants as the rents are now too high, and I think that will be a terrible shame as it was one of the things I always liked about the centre, that you could find the old fashioned specialist shops still in existence.
> 
> ...
> 
> I gave someone on another forum some information about a local specialist sewing machine shop the other day and she was absolutely over the moon about the place, the stock they had and how helpful the owner was.


Lynn,
That reminded me of a wonderful haberdashery shop in Madrid, very near the shoe shop you recommended in a previous post. Perhaps you know it?
Almacen de Pontejos - 100 años contigo









I think they do online too. I haven't been there for ages, but it was always an experience and packed out. Next door there's another which I think has just as much tradition, but they modernised the building a long time ago. The selection between the two of ribbons, buttons, threads etc is amazing


----------



## Lynn R

Pesky Wesky said:


> Lynn,
> That reminded me of a wonderful haberdashery shop in Madrid, very near the shoe shop you recommended in a previous post. Perhaps you know it?
> Almacen de Pontejos - 100 años contigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do online too. I haven't been there for ages, but it was always an experience and packed out. Next door there's another which I think has just as much tradition, but they modernised the building a long time ago. The selection between the two of ribbons, buttons, threads etc is amazing


I've probably passed it many a time, but not being a dressmaker or knitter hadn't taken an especial interest. I'll look out for it next time, though. We have a couple, on a much smaller scale, in our town. I love to see these places surviving and thriving. There are some great fabric shops in Madrid too, about 3 of them on a street that runs parallel to Calle Huertas where we usually stay.


----------



## Lynn R

mrypg9 said:


> I visited Bridgewater after about fifty years and couldn't believe how it had changed. No offence intended to citizens of that town but it was identical to any number of similar small town High Streets. Same chain stores...the ubiquitous Clinton Cards, Greigs Bakers/Coffeeshop, J&D Sports, cheap shoe shops, New Look....deeply depressing.
> No small independent shops that I could see. I remember visiting when I was a child...it was a lovely little market town.
> The first thing you notice about towns sur le continent is the number of small independent shops although I noticed that in France there were quite a few chains appearing in larger towns.
> I get all our pool stuff from our village ferreteria at a cost of less than half I'd pay in a store like Bricorama or Leroy Merlin even. The lovely man there insists on carrying things to my car and s always ready to help with solutions to little problems.
> I wonder what will happen wen he retires...


I find the same, with very few exceptions town and city centres in the UK these days are pretty much interchangeable with all the same shops, and the Centros Comerciales here are too. 

We always patronise our local ferreterias too, and very often the proprietor will knock a few euros or cents off the bill (and a lot of stuff only costs cents anyway, my OH is still amazed by how little he can buy most DIY stuff for) to round the amount down. You don't get that at Leroy Merlin or Bauhaus! A lot of the British people around here will jump in their cars and drive to the DIY superstores which are at the other side of Málaga and end up paying more, not to mention the cost of petrol to get there -mostly because they fear trying to speak Spanish in one of the local stores.


----------



## baldilocks

Mercerias (from the same root as our 'mercer') are very common around this way and we have two in the village, stocking, apart from the usual materials and "sewing notions" also ladies' intimate apparel and various other things not normally seen by men outside the marital bedroom. It throws some of the ladies into confusion when I go in to get something for SWMBO.


----------



## Lynn R

Pesky Wesky said:


> Another recommendation for Madrid is to do to a pasteleria Mallorca, a little on the expensive side, but lovely cakes and savouries. Here's a list of their shops
> Pastelería Mallorca - Tiendas


I am very fond of a good cake shop, will look out for them next time we visit.

I have always loved this one in Palma de Mallorca, the shop itself is exquisite and the products aren't half bad either! Hope it's still there as I shall be spending my birthday there next year (well not actually in the cake shop, although I could, no problem).

English - forn des teatre

Robles Laredo on C/Sierpes in Sevilla is good too but expensive, I paid over €5 for a cake to take away It was very nice though, and we won't think of the calories.


----------



## baldilocks

Lynn R said:


> I am very fond of a good cake shop, will look out for them next time we visit.
> 
> I have always loved this one in Palma de Mallorca, the shop itself is exquisite and the products aren't half bad either! Hope it's still there as I shall be spending my birthday there next year (well not actually in the cake shop, although I could, no problem).
> 
> English - forn des teatre
> 
> Robles Laredo on C/Sierpes in Sevilla is good too but expensive, I paid over €5 for a cake to take away It was very nice though, and we won't think of the calories.


Don't forget, if you are buying cakes and pastels, to consider the convents especially cloistered ones. SWMBO brought back some roscones, Magdalenas, and pasteles de cabello de angel from the Carmelite nuns in Jaén the other day


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> I find the same, with very few exceptions town and city centres in the UK these days are pretty much interchangeable with all the same shops, and the Centros Comerciales here are too.
> 
> We always patronise our local ferreterias too, and very often the proprietor will knock a few euros or cents off the bill (and a lot of stuff only costs cents anyway, my OH is still amazed by how little he can buy most DIY stuff for) to round the amount down. You don't get that at Leroy Merlin or Bauhaus! A lot of the British people around here will jump in their cars and drive to the DIY superstores which are at the other side of Málaga and end up paying more, not to mention the cost of petrol to get there -mostly because they fear trying to speak Spanish in one of the local stores.


I use liquid chlorine in the pool and I get an enormous drum of the stuff from our ferreteria for 14 euros. Not sure but I think it must be more than 10 litres, too heavy for me to carry. 
When Sandra had surgery on her hands and needed to keep them covered over bandages, she wanted thin cotton gloves but couldn't find any in Estepona. But on a whim I thought of our ferret shop, as we call it...and lo and behold he had quite smart white cotton gloves, like those wine waiters sometimes have. Just the job.


----------



## Alcalaina

Mercadona's own-brand body cream, made from Spanish olive oil in a factory in Valencia, is now selling 1.5 million units a month. I've been using it for a while now. It has a nice non-oily texture and is good value like all their Deliplus products.

La crema de aceite de oliva de Mercadona cumple 8 años con unas ventas de 1.500.000 de unidades al mes - 20minutos.es


----------



## Lynn R

Alcalaina said:


> Mercadona's own-brand body cream, made from Spanish olive oil in a factory in Valencia, is now selling 1.5 million units a month. I've been using it for a while now. It has a nice non-oily texture and is good value like all their Deliplus products.
> 
> La crema de aceite de oliva de Mercadona cumple 8 años con unas ventas de 1.500.000 de unidades al mes - 20minutos.es


I use their Monogotas Vainilla shower gel and body lotion, which I like very much and they are incredibly cheap, €1.50 for the shower gel and €1.80 for the body lotion.


----------



## mickbcn

Alcalaina said:


> It's funny isn't it, lots of people are surprised that rice is grown in Spain even though its most widely known dish is paella!
> 
> It is grown mainly in Valencia but we have paddy fields down here in the southwest too, on a drained lagoon called La Janda.
> 
> This company makes shoes, bags etc out of organic Spanish products like cork, cotton and naturally treated leather. They even have "vegetarian shoes"!
> ZAPATOS ECOLÓGICOS


And in the Delta del Ebre (Tarragona),and Girona province too


----------



## Helenameva

What about cava, has nobody mentioned cava yet? Shame on you mickbcn! 

Much better than the French stuff because the growing conditions for the grapes here are perfect, giving super juicy grapes. Also a higher yield, thus the cava is much better value for money.


----------



## mickbcn

Helenameva said:


> What about cava, has nobody mentioned cava yet? Shame on you mickbcn!
> 
> Much better than the French stuff because the growing conditions for the grapes here are perfect, giving super juicy grapes. Also a higher yield, thus the cava is much better value for money.


Glubs!!!sorry Helenameva. hehe, yes we have here cava,cheaper than french champagne and very good product specially small brands like Recaredo,or Llopart,and don't forget fuet and espetec or anxovies from La Escala,and excelent wines from Penedès area.


----------



## 213979

mickbcn said:


> Glubs!!!sorry Helenameva. hehe, yes we have here cava,cheaper than french champagne and very good product specially small brands like Recaredo,or Llopart,and don't forget fuet and espetec or anxovies from La Escala,and excelent wines from Penedès area.


Oye, the anchovies from Santoña are way better!


----------



## mickbcn

elenetxu said:


> Oye, the anchovies from Santoña are way better!


I am sorry to say that,but...I AGREE WITH YOU.but the anchovies that you can buy in supermarkets specially if are in small cans are very bad , pure salt,the anchovies cured in salt like the anchovies of La Escala or Santoña are better than the anchovies cured in olive oil,but you need to wash very well and take off the salt and the spine.


----------



## 213979

mickbcn said:


> I am sorry to say that,but...I AGREE WITH YOU.but the anchovies that you can buy in supermarkets specially if are in small cans are very bad , pure salt,the anchovies cured in salt like the anchovies of La Escala or Santoña are better than the anchovies cured in olive oil,but you need to wash very well and take off the salt and the spine.


Oh my goodness! I was just pulling your leg  I don't even like anchovies!


----------



## baldilocks

Forget Cava go for cidra from the Asturias which is what most Spanish families use for celebrations and New Year and at 63 centimos a bottle (Mercadona) is very good value.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> Lovely goodies from Cádiz province, including the very excellent award-winning organic _queso alcalaino_.
> 
> La Alacena - Productos artesanos de Cádiz


This seems to be another kind of web. I think La Alacena as you know it may have closed down...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't know Palson were Spanish. We'll have to have a look next time we buy.
> 
> We've bought a lot of Fagor products. Not too fancy, good guarantee, good price and the company's based in Mondragon, Gipuzkoa.
> fagor.com - FAGOR ELECTRODOMESTICOS- EFICIENCIA ENERGETICA - LA GAMA MAS AMPLIA
> On the web they give info about any sales they have going on.


Unfortunately, Fagor is no longer what it was ie a Spanish co operative based in the Basque country. It ran into problems during the crisis and has been taken over by an international group.



Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, Pimenton is smth else that is a traditional Spanish product.
> 
> Next time you're in Madrid you should go to the Carbonell oil shop (Calle Mayor 43) They have oil tasting sessions and a very nice gift shop. I bought a tin "piggy" bank (0,50cents!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some olive wood coasters.
> I don't think their oil is the best in Spain, but it's good enough. We went to an oil tasting session in some other organisation and it was fun. I'm sure they'd do it well in the Carbonell shop.
> Here's the Carbonell site
> Deoleo
> (Unfortunately I'm seeing that Carbonell is a member of SOS which is a member of Louit which is probably a member of Kraft...)


This place has also closed down...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Well, well, well. Did you know there was programme called Made in Spain?
Fabricando. Made in Spain online - RTVE.es A la Carta
Traffic signals, drones, dog food, underpants...


----------



## baldilocks

Spain produces 42% of the world's olive oil and of that 70% comes from this province - Jaén, in other words 28% of the world's olive oil production is from Jaén, little wonder that almost all the trees around here are olivos. Much of that oil is "Extra Virgin" having been cold pressed.

Ferrero's Mon Cheri chocolates (cherry in liqueur) use cherries grown here in the village. In the season, at least three fully loaded artics go off with cherries to F.R.


----------



## Alcalaina

Pesky Wesky said:


> This seems to be another kind of web. I think La Alacena as you know it may have closed down...


Looks like it! However our quesería now sells its cheeses online.

Picked up two more medals at the World Cheese Awards last month.

Quesería El Gazul - Productor de queso de cabra, queso de cabra al pimentón, queso fresco


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> Looks like it! However our quesería now sells its cheeses online.
> 
> Picked up two more medals at the World Cheese Awards last month.
> 
> Quesería El Gazul - Productor de queso de cabra, queso de cabra al pimentón, queso fresco


Love the second slide "nuestras cabras" and there's not a goat in sight


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> Love the second slide "nuestras cabras" and there's not a goat in sight


??? I can see plenty Baldi


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> ??? I can see plenty Baldi


OOOps hadn't scrolled down all I had was a little bit of grass and a lot of trees.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> OOOps hadn't scrolled down all I had was a little bit of grass and a lot of trees.


Silly Billy
Off to drink what I hope will be good Spanish wine, with good Spanish ham in a nice Spanish bar...
with my American friend


----------



## Alcalaina

They are _payoya_ goats, native to this region, very hardy and with a high milk yield even in the summer droughts. I am literally surrounded by them as some of my neighbours keep a couple on their huertos - the cheese factory offers around 80 cents a litre for the milk. A lovely example of a local sustainable industry. So if you see artisanal cheeses with the label "raza autóctona payoya" give yourself a treat!


----------



## omg spain

Pesky Wesky said:


> Let's help get Spain's economy going! Here's info about quality Spanish goods that family and friends can buy online.
> 
> Very well known Basque t shirt, and other stuff, company. Pricy, but good quality.
> Your online shop - Kukuxumusu
> 
> Food and gifts
> Authentic Spanish Food from Spain at LaTienda.com
> 
> Wine
> : : SPANISH WINES - ONLINE : Wines from Spain : :
> 
> Buy Wine from Spain : Spanish Wines Online
> 
> Espadrilles
> Alpargatas online en nuestra tienda AlpargatasParaGatas.com
> 
> Anymore to add??


I like your sentiment but it's going to take more than a few links to fire Spain up again. Perhaps they should stop sleeping in the middle of the day and join the world of 2015. Perhaps lay down some fiber optic internet lines to. Perhaps even streamline their State admin (god forbid!)


----------



## Lynn R

omg spain said:


> I like your sentiment but it's going to take more than a few links to fire Spain up again. Perhaps they should stop sleeping in the middle of the day and join the world of 2015. Perhaps lay down some fiber optic internet lines to. Perhaps even streamline their State admin (god forbid!)


Whatever makes you think there are no fibre optic internet lines in Spain? Possibly not in Torrevieja, but fibre optic already exists in all the major cities and a lot of other places besides. It is already available in a number of towns along the Costa del Sol, for example. Don't make the mistake of believing the little corner you live in is "Spain".

Streamlined public admin? The services I get from my local Ayuntamiento are far superior to those I received from my English local authority (I can report faults online, for example, as I did a faulty streetlight a couple of weeks ago, and it was fixed within 24 hours). We have chipped health entitlement cards which we take into the farmacia and the pharmacist can read all our prescription details online, no need for paper prescriptions which are still being issued in the UK.

Some of us came here because Spain is different (as the locals often say) and we don't particularly want it to become just the same as everywhere else.

It doesn't sound as though it's really the place for you.


----------



## Lynn R

No fibre optic in Spain? You might be surprised.

España se sitúa como primer país de la UE por número de abonados de fibra | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## mrypg9

omg spain said:


> I like your sentiment but it's going to take more than a few links to fire Spain up again. Perhaps they should stop sleeping in the middle of the day and join the world of 2015. Perhaps lay down some fiber optic internet lines to. Perhaps even streamline their State admin (god forbid!)


On Friday morning I didn't feel good, have had a cold hanging around for a couple of weeks so went down to the village consultorio to ask for an appointment, this was around 10.30. Was given an appointment for 12.20p.m., waited under five minutes to see the doc...
Our village is getting fibre optic in spring next year.
We have an office of the Ayto. in the village, it deals efficiently with most things and with a smile..
Now I'm not one of those people who are 'living the Spanish dream', I haven't the faintest idea whether I'm 'integrated' or not, whatever that means and I have no reason to run down the UK. There are other countries just as pleasant to live in as Spain.
But 'the world of 2015' includes countries that can't build decent flood defences but can drop bombs, have failing or non- existent public health services, have growing underclasses and are prone to electing far- right governments.
There are countries a lot worse than Spain in many respects. I'm satisfied with life here, less stress and not in the rat race. I don't think it's up to us to tell Spaniards how to run their lives.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

omg spain said:


> I like your sentiment but it's going to take more than a few links to fire Spain up again. Perhaps they should stop sleeping in the middle of the day and join the world of 2015. Perhaps lay down some fiber optic internet lines to. Perhaps even streamline their State admin (god forbid!)


One of the areas that Spain really needs to "fire up" is industry and manufacturing, hence the thread. I can see Spain going down the same route as before; tourism and construction. If it stays on this path I give it less than 10 years before it crashes again.Yes technology can and should be improved and even given priority but
the idea of Spain = no fibre optic and sleeping in the middle of the day is a little old fashioned to be honest. If this important to you you may have to move out of the area where you are now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> Silly Billy
> Off to drink what I hope will be good Spanish wine, with good Spanish ham in a nice Spanish bar...
> with my American friend


Haaha.
Went to a bar my friend wanted to try. To start with we were the only ones. Then came in 4 men, all speaking English. Then came another group of 3 men, all speaking English!Now, I know there are other English speakers in this town, but did we all have to go to the same bar on the same night! The bar tender was freaking out - what was going on!?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's another one.

https://www.pompeiibrand.com/en/



> Behind the brand are four 25-year-old Madrileños. Friends since high school, they were at university when they began contemplating the idea of setting up a business. They have come to the world of fashion from slightly unconventional backgrounds: three of them pursued degrees in business administration (with one doubling in law) and the fourth studied industrial engineering.
> For them, the pastel colors and leather laces are the key identifying features of their sneakers. “We were looking to make a shoe that you could wear every day, to work, to the grocery store, but one that could still give you personality through its design,” says Jaime Garrastazu, one of the founding partners. “We saw that leather laces made them into a smarter shoe, depending on the design and the color of the sole. It gives them that vitality and sense of fun, which was a perfect balance.”


https://elpais.com/elpais/2017/07/06/inenglish/1499357711_333782.html?rel=mas


----------



## Isobella

Hope they do well. Not a new idea, OH has some boat shoes with 2 colour leather laces.

There are a lot of Spaniards pushing Spanish products such as ham, chorizo etc in markets all around the south. I had the best churros ever at a stall near Waterloo run by a couple from Madrid. We probably have more Spanish restaurants than Benidorm


----------



## Alcalaina

Isobella said:


> Hope they do well. Not a new idea, OH has some boat shoes with 2 colour leather laces.
> 
> There are a lot of Spaniards pushing Spanish products such as ham, chorizo etc in markets all around the south. I had the best churros ever at a stall near Waterloo run by a couple from Madrid. We probably have more Spanish restaurants than Benidorm


A friend of mine went over last year, he has a business supplying high quality chickpeas and other legumes to the Spanish catering industry and hopes to expand in the UK. So if you see a stall selling Legumbres Pedro, buy some and think of me!


----------



## bob_bob

Chorizo over the last year or so has become massively popular in the UK, its used in all sorts of recipes.


----------



## xabiaxica

bob_bob said:


> Chorizo over the last year or so has become massively popular in the UK, its used in all sorts of recipes.


Which is wonderful


As long as they don't put it in paella


----------

